# Gran Fondo 3.0



## JSCRAN

This is my first real road bike. 2012 Fuji Gran Fondo 3.0. The black and red is just sexy on this beast. Took it out for about a 6 mile inagural ride on Sunday and it was awesome (other than being out of shape, averaging 11 mph, and falling over at a stoplight) AWESOME!! Oh well...I guess everybody starts somewhere.


----------



## SPJ-bike

Real nice. I just got it too,


----------



## smoothie7

That bike looks great!!!


----------



## DnnyLLama

Can I ask how much and from where?

Oh yea and congrats!!! Looks sweet


----------



## flamingo6

*Fugi Gran Fondo 3.0*

Nice! Considering this bike too. Looking forward to your reviews!


----------



## JSCRAN

I got it from Performance during their grand opening sale at a new location here in GA. They normally advertise it for around 1750, but I had a 15% off coupon plus got 10% back in Team Performance points. I feel like it was a great deal. the bike is very comfortable, and it feels light and fast. I just need to put some more work into the engine so I don't get dropped on my next group ride.


----------



## harry2quinn

Hoping you guys can help out a newbie with a tough decision! I realize the comparison I'm offering is apples to oranges, but my primary criteria is bang for the buck.

Background: I've been riding for about 2 years. I've had a single speed the entire time - first an SE Draft Lite followed by a Schwinn Madison at present. I'm finally in a position when I can justify an upgrade to a real road bike. My restriction is an upright riding posture due to back problems, and I've tried out enough bikes to know what my ideal bike measurements are (54-55mm eff. top tube length, 15+cm head tube length, etc). Based on availability and pricing, I have two active options I'm thinking about...

I have the ability to get the Gran Fondo 3.0 for $1,400 (no tax) (includes lifetime tuneups, and basic service) or the Schwinn Paramount Series 5 for $1,000 (including tax) from Performance Bike.

The components seem roughly comparable. I'm really really tempted by the all-carbon Fuji, but wondering if it's truly worth it for the additional cost and for pure value for money I should go for the Schwinn instead.

Do people have any thoughts / suggestions to share? Much appreciated!


----------



## Maniton

That IS a sexy looking bike. The red bottle cages jump off the pictures. Sweeeeet! ;-)


----------



## Gcrosshairs

Nice ride. 

Saw the Grand Fondo 3.0 today at Performance for $1600. The quality of the bike in person was excellent. Fuji did a great job on this one. The 58/Large felt to be over 20lbs. It appeared the wheelset was a little chunky because it has thick round spokes. 

After seeing the Fondo 3.0, I went to the Trek Store and saw the Trek Domane 2.3 aluminum. Quality bike with similar components but they wanted $1769. 

Based on looks only, I would have chosen the Fuji plus I thought it was a great bang for the buck. Similar carbon Trek Domane would run you around $2600. 

For sizing, 

Fuji 58cm/Large had a 58mm top tube with 300mm steerer tube which allowed one to run the handlbar a little higher. Chainstay is 415

Trek 60cm had a 57.9 top tube with a 305mm steerer tube. Chainstay 425.


----------



## benroe1000

I just got a fuji gran fondo 3.0 as well. I test rode a pinarello fp2, felt f5, z6, giant tcr, defy composite, and I don't remember what else. lol. The fuji beat them all out with the exception of the defy composite with the ultegra switchgear and it was 900 usd more expensive. I'm eager to see how the fuji holds up over the long haul, but the 1st impressions were vary favorable.


----------



## webmoore

*Where Did You Land*



harry2quinn said:


> Hoping you guys can help out a newbie with a tough decision! I realize the comparison I'm offering is apples to oranges, but my primary criteria is bang for the buck.
> 
> Background: I've been riding for about 2 years. I've had a single speed the entire time - first an SE Draft Lite followed by a Schwinn Madison at present. I'm finally in a position when I can justify an upgrade to a real road bike. My restriction is an upright riding posture due to back problems, and I've tried out enough bikes to know what my ideal bike measurements are (54-55mm eff. top tube length, 15+cm head tube length, etc). Based on availability and pricing, I have two active options I'm thinking about...
> 
> I have the ability to get the Gran Fondo 3.0 for $1,400 (no tax) (includes lifetime tuneups, and basic service) or the Schwinn Paramount Series 5 for $1,000 (including tax) from Performance Bike.
> 
> The components seem roughly comparable. I'm really really tempted by the all-carbon Fuji, but wondering if it's truly worth it for the additional cost and for pure value for money I should go for the Schwinn instead.
> 
> Do people have any thoughts / suggestions to share? Much appreciated!


Quick question: Where did you land on your bike decision? I'm in a similar place. Also, where are you securing the bike for 1400 no tax? (I'm guessing an Internet purchase, but it would be great if you could share that valuable information as I'm looking for the same bike in that range, but having no such luck. We have a Performance store here, but they're selling similar to the Web site: about 1600-1700 range.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## harry2quinn

webmoore said:


> Quick question: Where did you land on your bike decision? I'm in a similar place. Also, where are you securing the bike for 1400 no tax? (I'm guessing an Internet purchase, but it would be great if you could share that valuable information as I'm looking for the same bike in that range, but having no such luck. We have a Performance store here, but they're selling similar to the Web site: about 1600-1700 range.)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Ended up with the Gran Fondo... actually just got it yesterday! My logic was I'm more likely to grow into this over this over the next 5 years rather than the Schwinn.

It was at a local store... but unless you're in Illinois it might not be of much help...


----------



## teambcw

I have had my Gran Fondo about 2 months now and love it!!! One thing I feel like I might want to upgrade is the brakes. I have one big decent that i ride and it feels like the brakes get really mushy about half way down. I am not to hard on them and they dont drag. I was thinking about going with Ultegra but dont know if it is worth upgrading. I am newer to the road and have always had disc on my mtb so this was never an issue. Any input would be great, Thank you


----------



## kcscott

How about some updates on those of you that have bought this bike. I went to the LBS and checked this bike out and it looks pretty sweet. Im interested in it so i want to hear from you guys/gals.


----------



## teambcw

I Love mine!!! It has been very good to me.


----------



## flamingo6

I purchased mine from a local Performance shop in June. I've got about 650 miles on it and I love it! I've been building up my miles over time and just did a 30 mile group ride, with plans for longer ones next month. I've been riding a mountain bike for the last 16 years with much of the miles on the road, the difference was dramatic.
The Gran Fondo 3.0 was top rated in Bicycling Mag in the plush category and combined with the price and looks it was kind of a no brainer for me. I paid $1726 with tax and Performance Team discount.
The only thing I wanted two change when I got it was to upgrade the Tiagra cassette to 105, but they couldn't do that without me paying for the labor and upcharge. I decided to make that change down the road once the chain wears out. The other thing I'll probably do is get a shorter stem. I'm 5-11 with a 34 inseam and I think I'm a little stretched out on the 58. 
Overall, I'm very happy with it.
It's so purrrty...and a blast to ride!


----------



## TXRR

JSCRAN said:


> This is my first real road bike. 2012 Fuji Gran Fondo 3.0. The black and red is just sexy on this beast. Took it out for about a 6 mile inagural ride on Sunday and it was awesome (other than being out of shape, averaging 11 mph, and falling over at a stoplight) AWESOME!! Oh well...I guess everybody starts somewhere.


I just picked up one of these myself, now that you have had time to ride it more what are your feelings about her? Sadly i will not be to take mine out for a ride until I get back from deployment. 

Enjoy the ride
TXRR


----------



## kcscott

Thanks guys/gals. Well i went to my LBS yesterday to buy one and it looks like they sold out and wont be getting any more in. Sales guy said he would call Fuji just to check if they had one somewhere. But looks like i might be out of luck. bummmmmer


----------



## TXRR

kcscott said:


> Thanks guys/gals. Well i went to my LBS yesterday to buy one and it looks like they sold out and wont be getting any more in. Sales guy said he would call Fuji just to check if they had one somewhere. But looks like i might be out of luck. bummmmmer


Contact Preformance, I know for a fact they have several avalible in their showrooms. The hard part might be finding one in your size. Hope this helps.

Good luck
TXRR


----------



## kcscott

The Performance bike near me didnt and was going to check. I called other Performance shops and finally found one that was like an hour away. Yup i drove the distance and picked it up. How sweet it is................:thumbsup:


----------



## RoadFan

Nice looking ride guys, enjoy!


----------



## TXRR

kcscott said:


> The Performance bike near me didnt and was going to check. I called other Performance shops and finally found one that was like an hour away. Yup i drove the distance and picked it up. How sweet it is................:thumbsup:



That is awesome that it all worked out, now post some pic................

TXRR


----------



## benroe1000

update: the 105 components have been great to me. the bike seems to have some sort of coarse creaking sound or something that I have yet to identify. It occurs when riding on tar and chip or beat up roads. This is my first carbon bike so I'm not sure if this is the nature of the beast or if it is a flaw in the bike itself. It is far twitchier than the jamis ventura comp I came from and not quite as comfortable in the ergo department. I may end up getting a slightly taller stem for the bike. The front tire has not been holding air for a long period of time since I bought the bike so I put the mavic ksyrum front wheel on it from my ventura. The bike seems to like this wheel much better than the stock ovals. With the retro red tape on the bars it looks pretty amazing.


----------



## TXRR

come on guys, please post so hi res pics of your bikes, I'm deployed and cant ride so i'm depending on you guys for some Pics of the bikes out on the road....

thanks


----------



## benroe1000

I just got some new hoops for the fooj. Mavic ksyrium ssc sl. Did I pay too much given the technology and age? I'm sure I did. Could i have gotten more for less with another brand? Sure. Do those ridiculously fat spokes still look amazing? Yes. I drooled all over the bike when I put them on.


----------



## TXRR

Thanks for the reply I almost forgot what it looked like, I can not wait to get back home and get out and ride. How are you liking the bike>

Pros:

Cons:


thanks
TXRR


----------



## benroe1000

Pros: it climbs really well. I'm a Clydesdale on this thing and coming from the Ventura where the crank would flex and carry on when I stomped on it this one just goes. The frame really does a good job of softening the road.
Cons: its a bit squirrelly compared to the Ventura I came from. The geometry on that frame was train like in comparison. The responsiveness could be considered a plus but I'm prone to hitting road debris and it throws the fooj off line where the Ventura would just plow on through it like a tank. Its a good bike though. I will probably keep it for a few seasons and consider it a fine addition to the stable.


----------



## Sully00

Those fondos look badazzzz!


----------



## TXRR

Come on guys anymore pictures....Anyone have a garmin 800 mounted? I would love to see it....


----------



## maze1

So far I'm enjoying the bike..
View attachment 276151

View attachment 276150


----------



## benroe1000

Very nice. What frame size is that?


----------



## maze1

Thanks. It's the 2012 granfondo 3.0


----------



## benroe1000

I've got one too. They are nice. I was just wondering what frame size yours was. It looks more low slung than mine.


----------



## maze1

Ah ok.
My frame size is 50.
I also got a bike fitting at a lbs.
I had the stem lower and cut.


----------



## benroe1000

That's cool. It looks low and mean.


----------



## TXRR

maze1 said:


> So far I'm enjoying the bike..
> View attachment 276151
> 
> View attachment 276150


That's what I'm talking about, I was unsure if i would like the 3.0 with Black bar tape but I must admit it looks bad ass.....and thanks for posting the pic with the 800.


----------



## kktk

Hi, I looked at one of these...and noticed that the carbon fibre on that matte finish isnt quite "smooth" throughout the frame. It doesnt show scuffs but sort of an uneven matte finish.

I noticed similar areas on some of the pics posted here as well.
Is this normal? for a matte finish carbon frame?

The sales guy tells me its normal.

Ideas?


----------



## maze1

TXRR said:


> That's what I'm talking about, I was unsure if i would like the 3.0 with Black bar tape but I must admit it looks bad ass.....and thanks for posting the pic with the 800.


Thanks!!


----------



## trhoppe

maze1 said:


> Ah ok.
> My frame size is 50.
> I also got a bike fitting at a lbs.
> I had the stem lower and cut.


How tall are you for the 50cm?

Trying to figure out sizing for my wife. She is 5'5 and we got her the 50. I put on an 80mm stem and a non setback seatpost and it seems like a good fit. Wondering if we should size down to the 47cm and do a 100mm stem and setback post.


----------



## maze1

I'm also 5'5"
50 fits fine. As long as she's comfortable.


----------



## flamingo6

Has anybody changed tires yet? The original Hutchinson Nitros are toast @ about 1300 miles. Actually considering going to a 25c width, some of the roads near me are brutal. Any thoughts on tire choice and/or width?


----------



## benroe1000

I got some cheapo vittoria zaffiros in a 25. They actually ride very well. Theyre no lightweight but the bump absorption is great.


----------



## flamingo6

Nice.
What tires did you put on and why?


----------



## flamingo6

Thanks, I wasn't even sure that 25s would fit.


----------



## Phonon

Got mine back in February. Here's a pic from the day I brought it home. Need to get a more recent one.

View attachment 279173


----------



## TXRR

All most time to come home from Afghanistan, and Ill be able to get my first ride in on the grand fondo....cant wait.


----------



## tony147

I love mine, but lately the shifting is terrible..anyone else having this problem? Do you think I need to take it in and get things "tightened" up?


----------



## regnaD kciN

smoothie7 said:


> That bike looks great!!!


Nice, but the red bar tape does nothing for me -- IMO, the photos with the black tape look better. 

And, TBH, I like the paint-job of the 2.0 (white with green and red) better.


----------



## Granfondo13

I got mine in July and so far, so good. Had to change the seat to a Sele Italia SLI, the handlebar to a Forte Carbon, the seat post to a Easton carbon setback and the stem to a FSA OS-99. Pedals are the Time Xpresso 8 Carbon Pedals, tires changed to Continental Grand Prix 4000S. All told the Fondo now weighs just over 17.0lbs. A new set of Easton E90SL wheels should bring her in at 16.0lbs. 
The ride is smooth, the handling sublime without any high frequency vibes of note. I am a large 6"3 220lb fellow with a strong sprint and am very impressed with the bikes sprinting prowess as well as it's overall comfort on long rides. The breakers could use to be upgraded (Ultegra 6750) as well as the rear cluster, but there is time for that later.


----------

